# Sometimes The Evil Bay Comes Up Trumps.



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Despite the fact that the bay seems to have created a monster with certain watch sellers. Sicura's now being Breitlings etc. Every now & then it comes up trumps. Having a thing for Favre Leuba purchased this at a very reasonable sum.

Arrived yesterday in great unmolested condition a Favre Leuba Harpoon 77.








































:yes: Please to say the least..


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice one mate.the bay does ok now and then.enjoy


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

The watch marketplace would certainly be a lot poorer without the Bay.


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice piece. E Bay has its uses, just a matter of being selective.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a very nice watch from a very good company. There are a few of their offerings that I wouldn't mind adding to my collection....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Perhaps you should change your username to 'Lord of the Bay' :yes: :thumbsup:

That's a beauty, New old stock by the look of it too :yes:

I bought a large bag of broken watches for a little over a tenner and among all the scrap was just one gem, this Cyma Navystar!










It was fully functional and keeping excellent time!!

I thought the whole bag was going to go in the bin!!!

Cheers, John


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice watches guys,

I too had a lucky break a few weeks back. I bought a bag of bits and pieces in various states of dis-repair for thirty quid, mainly for the old worn straps. What a nice surprise I had when I found an old cushion case Rolex in amongst the rust and dust. The case back and crystal are missing but the movement works perfectly, so hopefully I'll get the bits I need one day soon and have it back to it's former glory.....


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice. I quite like the Bay - as long as you keep your wits about you, it's possible to get some good bargains. I've got several watches through it - and all good.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

A few years ago I bought a small luggage case that was full of watch bits as I saw a few Seiko watches mixed in..

I paid Â£40 for the lot- case included!!

When I was going through it I found a small paper bag, inside was 17 Omega watch straps, the buckles had the logo on, they were in 18mm and 19mm, gilt buckles and what appeared to be polished stainless steel, I sold 13 of them (individually) on fleabay for a return of...... around Â£370 :clap:

I still have four though I misplaced two of them- they're in the house somewhere, i've just no idea where I put them...

Result :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice one. I've got another box of various cr*p on it's way at the moment, it's just like waiting for Christmas..... :yahoo:


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

Safetyman said:


> Nice one. I've got another box of various cr*p on it's way at the moment, it's just like waiting for Christmas..... :yahoo:


especially with all this snow !


----------

